# Meerforelle auf Rügen



## Esox77 (2. März 2013)

Hallo Angelfreunde
Ich habe es endlich mal geschaft auf Rügen eine Woche im Frühjahr Angelurlaub zu machen. Zielfisch -Meerforelle-
Ich hatte bisher nur bei Nienhagen (Rostock) die Strecke beangelt. 
Nun meine Frage: Wo sind auf Rügen die BESTEN Plätze? Der Wind, mit Stärke 3-4 bft, kommt aus NW für die nächsten Tage. 
Wegen des Windes habe ich es 2 Tage am Kap Arkona probiert - nichts gefangen. Nun wird auch das Wasser von der Küste gedrängt - Flachwasser.
Also wer Erfahrungen in Sachen Mefo auf Rügen hat, kann mir bestimmt weiter helfen.


----------



## magnus12 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

Der Rapsbande-Führer ist ganz nützlich 

http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/SID=.../index.php?screen=dstore.item.details&PID=339


----------



## Broiler (3. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

Also im zeitigen Frühjahr ist es schwierig auf Rügen, weil das Wasser doch noch sehr kalt ist und sich kaum was tut. Aber zunächst einmal würde ich Strände mit auflandigem Wind empfehlen. 
Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn er nicht zu stark ist und auch die Dünung noch nicht zu hoch. Außerdem ist die Gefahr groß, dass bei auflandigem Wind schon nach zwei Kurbelumdrehungen der Köder nicht mehr richtig läuft, weil irgenein Grünzeugs dran hängt.

Bei den Bedingungen und NW würde ich es mal in Dranske probieren, wenn die Wellen zu hoch sind dann nach Glowe ausweichen. Das wäre überhaupt mal einen Versuch wert. Sehr früh im Jahr wurde dort immer ganz gut gefangen.

Und wenn alles nicht funktioniert, dann einfach mal in der Tromper Wieck versuchen unter ablandigen Bedingungen. Da wird allerdings das Wasser total klar sein, was auch nicht so ganz gut ist. Aber zu Angeln ist es dort angenehm bei stärkerem Wind aus westlichen Richtungen und du musst nicht gegen den Wind werfen. 

Also dann viel ERfolg!!!#6#6 

Ich bin erst in sechs Wochen auf Rügen, was dann wieder etwas spät ist, leider


----------



## janko (3. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

bin seit heute für 2 tage auf der insel - hatte heute abend auch kontakt - bei der wassertemperatur muss man die fische suchen, bzw. das wärmere wasser - versuchs mit flachen buchten - ablandig muss kein fehler sein - das weg gedrückte oberflächenwasser (max.2 grad) geht und tiefenwasser kommt


----------



## Don-Machmut (4. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

na den gib ihm saures :l


----------



## Esox77 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

Danke für eure Beiträge. Gestern hatten wir eine Meerforelle (50cm) im Kescher. 2 Nachläufer konnte mein Angelfreund beobachten; wobei die eine wohl min. 70 cm hatte. Wir waren in Dranske unterwegs bei top Angelbedingungen. Wir konnte uns noch ein paar Auskünfte von "Einheimischen" einholen. Die meinten, dass die Strömung sehr wichtig sei !? also haben wir im Internet nachgeschaut. Strömung Rügen 
Heute geht es wieder ins Wasser. PETRI HEIL


----------



## Albert. (5. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

Petri Heil Esox 77, ich war auch 3 Tage zum "Angelurlaub" in der Ecke. Ich war meißt im Osten und am Kap. Dieser Wind aus NW...   Gestern konnte ich noch am Morgen für 1 Stunde die guten Bedingungen in Dranske genießen und dann 700 km zurück. (Wegen arbeiten und so):c
Ich wusste da geht noch was aber naja so ist das halt.
Ich glaube ich hab in dieser Zeit viel über Meerforellenangeln gelernt wie Wind, Trübung, Wasser, Temp.,Strömung und kalte Füße.
Dennoch:m Petri Heil und noch gute Fänge
Lass was von Dir hören


----------



## Sea-Trout (5. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

Petri das hört sich doch sehr gut an#6.
Noch viel Spass und Petri weiterhin.


----------



## janko (5. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

war heute bei schönem Südwind zwischen Sassnitz und Mukran unterwegs - wenig Netze und fast ideale Bedingungen - kein Fisch#d


----------



## Perch-Noob (5. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

Gestern zu zweit bei Sellin, tote Hose.


----------



## Broiler (5. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

Na dann erstmal Petri zu der gefangenen, weiter so und dann klappts bestimmt nochmal. Versuchs ruhig mal bei Glowe...#h


----------



## janko (5. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*



Broiler schrieb:


> Na dann erstmal Petri zu der gefangenen, weiter so und dann klappts bestimmt nochmal. Versuchs ruhig mal bei Glowe...#h



da war ich gestern - nach dem 10. Netz habe ich aufgehört zu zählen |bigeyes - so lange Südwind ist bleiben die auch...#q


----------



## Esox77 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

Gestern waren wir nochmal in Dranske. Top Wetter und eigendlich auch top Angelbedingungen - bis auf die Wassertemperatur. Wir haben nichts gefangen. Dafür hatten wir einen malerischen Sonnenuntergang.

Heute auf dem Heimweg noch schnell in Nienhagen angehalten; aber auch nichts. Muss wohl noch ein bischen wärmer werden, das Wasser.


----------



## Perch-Noob (7. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*



Esox77 schrieb:


> Gestern waren wir nochmal in Dranske. Top Wetter und eigendlich auch top Angelbedingungen - bis auf die Wassertemperatur. Wir haben nichts gefangen. Dafür hatten wir einen malerischen Sonnenuntergang.
> 
> Heute auf dem Heimweg noch schnell in Nienhagen angehalten; aber auch nichts. Muss wohl noch ein bischen wärmer werden, das Wasser.


 
Aber zumindest auf dem Bild sieht´s aus als ob du am Drillen bist#6.


----------



## Esox77 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Meerforelle auf Rügen*

Hi Lepi, das täuscht. Das Foto wurde beim Auswerfen geschossen. Sieht aber echt so aus als würde gerade gedrillt werden.


----------

